# Looking for an open slot, bay or blue, on 6/6 or 6/7



## 1528mac (Oct 17, 2016)

Prefer Galveston area for one old salt staying at Gaidos, but need equipment since house burned down late 2015 and haven't replaced heavy duty stuff. Can still do the gas/cleanup and sharing like always. Shoot me a PM. Thanks. MAC

Sharing is Caring!


----------



## 1528mac (Oct 17, 2016)

Oh well, wasn't able to even get on a headboat and no takers for a slot, but still had a good time. Got to eat at Gaidos, expensive, but good. Threw a line out a few times off the beach jetties, sat by the pool and did some people watching. Will do some better planning next time to get some fishing in! Have a great summer y'all.

Sharing is Caring!


----------

